# Buckmark camper mags



## pitmanr2003 (Feb 12, 2010)

i need to get about 3 buckmark mags and cheapest i have been able to find are around 21 dollars. seems a little high to me. is there anywhere you can get any cheaper?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

That is the cheapest I've seen (Midway USA $21.99). Most places have them for $29 and up.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

pitmanr2003 said:


> i need to get about 3 buckmark mags and cheapest i have been able to find are around 21 dollars. seems a little high to me. is there anywhere you can get any cheaper?


I agree with Bruce; if those are genuine Browning mags, that's the best price I've seen in years. Browning mags have always been a bit higher in price, but they are also very well built and should last nearly forever.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thats really not a bad price. I had been looking for them myself and the cheapest I came across was at CDNN and they are more there than midway.


----------

